

Making Sense of Revision-control Systems - rams
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1595636

======
bediger
Now all we need is for the SEI to admit that CMM merely mandating "version
control, any version control" is a mistake.

CMM should mandate _fast_ version control that doesn't do the stupid "lock a
file when checking out", and is also portable. That would eliminate those
goldurned "enterprise" version control systems that are so portable they only
work on Windows, require a full time VCS administrator and a DBA to keep them
going, and have a workflow built-in.

